#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-09-20
<barraponto> anyone from austin?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-09-15
<momerandum> hello fellas
<momerandum> :'(
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-09-16
<momerandum> what up bros?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-22
<tiwake> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=XDC2016-Device-Memory-API
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-24
 * tiwake pokes JoseeAntonioR 
<JoseeAntonioR> tiwake: yes?
<tiwake> JoseeAntonioR: hi
<JoseeAntonioR> o/
<tiwake> just sitting here drinking, nerding out, thought I would say hi
<JoseeAntonioR> 'ello
<tiwake> JoseeAntonioR: what section of texas are you in?
<tiwake> (if any)
<JoseeAntonioR> none, actually
<JoseeAntonioR> Peru atm
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-25
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g 
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-09-16
<jackarutu> anyone wake in Texas?
